

Download Twitter timelines - nihitnirmal

I intend to download timelines of a twitter account. Can someone please guide me how can I do that?
======
bradleyjoyce
The twitter API limits you to pulling the most recent 3200 tweets... so if you
roll your own keep this in mind.

Also there a number of Twitter archive services out there that let you
download a copy of your timeline. Remember that they too are limited to the
3200 by the API.

I happen to own/run one such service (<http://tweetsaver.com>). We'll get your
most recent 3200 tweets from your timeline, plus all your mentions, DMs and
favorites. We allow you to export these as a CSV file.

However, if all you want to do is download the tweets, my service is probably
not the best option.

------
andre3k1
Two options immediately come to mind: an API call (never used Twitter's API,
but API's generally tend to be fairly easy to work around, though you'd have
to write up some sort of script) or pull the data off the timeline's RSS feed.

